# how to Create md5 checksums file in every folder



## lybinh (May 13, 2016)

please help me command that Create md5 checksums file in every folder at the same time (openBSD and FreeBSD


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (May 13, 2016)

lybinh said:


> please help me command that Create md5 checksums file in every folder at the same time (openBSD and FreeBSD


The security/cfv port should do what you are looking for.


----------



## kpa (May 13, 2016)

I think you can use mtree(8) for that purpose as well. For example:

`mtree -c -K md5digest -p /path`


----------

